# Freehand Pfade zusammenfügen



## Herr Carlson (9. März 2005)

Moin Leute,

 ich habe per Hand eine Grafik gezeichnet, die ich eingescannt habe und sie per Freehand nachzeichnen und colorieren will.

 Wie füge ich die einzelnen Pfade zu einem Ganzen zusammen, so dass ich die einzelnen Flächen danach colorieren kann?
 Ich steh grad völlig auf der Leitung und hab keinen Plan, wie ich das lösen kann...

 thx kalium


----------



## _chefrocka (9. März 2005)

Hallo,

also ich würde folgendermaßen vorgehen:

1) die Outline nachzeichnen, dann erhälst du eh eine geschlossene Fläche, die du einfärben kannst.
2) dann würde ich die einzelnen inneren Segmente nachzeichnen.
3) eventuelle Überlappungen von inneren Segmenten und der Outline würde ich durch Pathfinder-Aktionen (so heißt es zumindest in Illustrator) entfernen. So erhält man dann auch die Binnenformen.

Vorraussetzung für alles ist natürlich, dass man mit der Zeichenfeder einigermaßen sauber arbeiten kann, ansonsten wird das alles recht mühsam und nervenaufreibend.  

EDIT:

Achja: ich würde auch darauf achten, dass du der Übersichtlichkeit zuliebe mit Ebenen arbeitest!


----------



## Herr Carlson (9. März 2005)

Ich arbeite mit dem Besaignon-Werkzeug, damit die Formen nicht so krakelig werden. Ich würde die einzelnen Strich-Segmente gerne zu einem Segment zusammen fügen, damit ich nicht Striche doppelt und überlappend nachzeichnen muss. Ich will also ein offenes Element an ein anderes andocken, so dass ich es füllen kann (z.B. einen Halbkreis an eine Gerade andocken und ihn dann füllen).

 Mit einzelnen Ebenen und Überlappungen zu arbeiten erscheint mir zu Aufwendig, dass muss doch einfacher gehen?!

 trotzdem danke für die Antwort;-)


----------



## Herr Carlson (10. März 2005)

Kommt schon, ich weiss dass die Antwort in irgend einem von euch schlummert und nur noch rausgelassen werden will


----------

